# S0020 Marcaine



## lmfort (Aug 29, 2016)

Physician is billing 64405.50 and J3301 (4 units).  We've never billed S0020 because it was for Medicare patients and I know it is not payable by Medicare.  This time the insurance is Blue Cross Blue Shield.  HCPCS code states 30 ml.  Physician only used 9 ml.  Is S0020 billable to BCBS?  If so, how do you bill for the 9 ml?

Thank you in advance for your guidance.


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 10, 2016)

First thing, what is the dosage being ordered? Marcaine is a solution so the dosage would be in mg/mL. 

Regarding the billing, if you have the NDC, that'd be super helpful. 
Otherwise, you'd need to find out:
1. Is the vial single or multiple dose?

2. What is the concentration (eg, 2.5 mg/mL, 5 mg/mL, 7.5 mg/mL)?

3. What is the total content of the vial? (eg, 25 mg/10 mL, 50 mg/10 mL, 75 mg/10 mL, 75 mg /30 mL, 150 mg/30 mL, 225 mg/30 mL, 125 mg/50 mL.... there's a bunch more)


It may also be the case where the solution is a combination of Marcaine and something else... like I said, the NDC would be much much easier.


----------



## HP711 (Aug 16, 2018)

*Bupivicaine- for headache*

Hi

We billed:
Code	        Date of Service	Modifier	Units
64400	3/5/2018	        50,XU	1
64405	3/5/2018	        50,XU	1
20552	3/5/2018	        59	        1
J3490	3/5/2018	        59	        14

BCBS sent a request that the code used (J3490-Unclassified) is incorrect and S0020 should be used.
The issue here is the description for S0020 is Injection, bupivicaine hydrochloride, 30 ml and the one purchased was NDC: 55150-0169-10 Bupivacaine (PF) 0.5% 50MG/10ML-(5MG/ML) Injection  •	Package Description 25 VIAL, SINGLE-DOSE in 1 CARTON (55150-169-10) > 10 mL in 1 VIAL, SINGLE-DOSE. 

Do we still use the S0020 HCPCS code or is the J3490 correct?

The doctor used 14ML so what do we bill as units?

Thx


----------

